# How to actually set up a drop checker...



## jdigiorgio (Jan 29, 2004)

What is the CORRECT way to set up a drop checker? Pure indicator solution? DK4 with 5 drops? I am hearing MANY different ways....


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi jdigiorgio,

I mixed up my own 4.0 dKH water solution using baking soda (NaHCO3) and distilled water. I fill the drop checker about 1/2 way, just a little below the widest part of the bulb, and add 4 - 5 drops of the indicator solution. Here is a good post with a lot of helpful information.


----------



## jdigiorgio (Jan 29, 2004)

thanks. Thought you had to use all idicator solution.


----------

